# Art/Object Issues > Framing Artwork >  Wheat paste - Microwave or stovetop.  UCLA/Getty Conservation Program on Facebook

## T. Ashley McGrew

For those of you in the trenches cooking and straining the paste...

http://www.facebook.com/UCLAGettyPro...p/426706551534

----------


## albertstien3329

I was told about a seminar that was given every year in north western  illinois, possibly in or near Galena, Il.  I can't remember the name and  am unable to find it in my searches.  Does anybody know the name of it?

There are seminars given on mountmaking, rigging, crating/fabrication, install/deinstall, etc.

Thanks

----------


## jwilliams

http://www.campbellcenter.org/

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

The Campbell Center pretty consistently has packin/crating, and rigging courses available. What they offer does vary though a bit from year to year. Haven't seen this years course schedule yet. Here is last years schedule.

http://www.campbellcenter.org/pages/...edule2010.html

----------

